# Great project site



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I just came across this site...Top Secret! - a set on Flickr and this one on the same project...Ten Yards of Sand by Hand out in the Yard
makes my project pale in comparison


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Gave me some ideas for my next project.


----------



## samw334 (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlterCow (Mar 8, 2010)

Good stuff! So, I am pretty new to anything like this, but is the guy liquifying the sand to loosen it up, then pouring concrete walls as he gets deeper? If so, I think I now know what to do under my house.


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

geese thats huuuuge


----------

